# Santa Isabel breeding in-tank vs pulling the eggs?



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a breeding pair of SIs who have been prolific in the last few weeks.

I have read that SIs do very well raised in the tank. I am used to pulling and raising my Tincs, but I'm new to SIs. So looking for advice on how others choose to raise their SIs? If pulled do you pull them as eggs? tads? or after they come out of the water?

I'm also looking for advice on rearing (especially if pulled)? How many in a grow out tank? what size grow out tank? What do you use for the container/tank? Pictures of your methods would be appreciated.



So far I am trying both.  
I have some in the tank and some pulled.
I first notices 10+ tads in their water feature several weeks ago. I look regularly for eggs in the petris and had not seen any prior to seeing the tads.
Since then they have also laid 3 clutches in the petri dishes. I pulled those. I am rearing them in my breeding room.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

I know this thread is a couple months old so im sure you got the hang of it by now but just saying ive had like 20+ SI tads in a shoebox size rubbermaid together and havent lost a single one, they do great together as tads and froglets. Just gotta make sure theres enough food for them all once they morph out!


----------

